# Galvez Bay Full Moon



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

1. Went out to Galvez bay a couple times with the full moon. Water temp 87 and gooey. Feeched with Over the Top Guide ( Mustfish ) with Arties and live bait. One last months escapee Tourney winner Red that went 28.5 and 10.75 # and Trout up to 5.5 # were caught. Quality or Quantity was chosen for that day.

Give Capt Dennis Deaton a call . Reasonable rates

http://overthetopfishing.com/Home_Page.php

-------------------------------------------------------------

2. Feeched the Fullmoon night under a few set of lights waiting the light switch to flip. The only switch was sandtrout to 14 in about every cast. My honey hole lights had a few yaks there so we moved on and let them be.

Went to a structured spot at first light, with low winds I was surprised with no blowups on top, but plenty of feech underneath were hitting as we were the only ones on a reef at nautical light for about 30 mins, then the boats came and trolled around every which way. Left and found some uncrowded spots. Picked up some more trout up to 6# and then the bite ended.

------------------------------------------------------------------
The Resurrections:

Bouillabaisse n Rouille

KC's Basil Pesto Specks ( Daughter created the recipe )

Trout Almondine


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part IV*

Incoming Tides are still good in the Kitchen , Temp 79 degrees and 67 % humidity. Early storms gave way to calm seas and cooler temperatures.

The problem with not wanting to freeze feech is cooking it for at least 3 meals that week.. My daughter got burnt out on it.. Well she 3/4 this time...

Have not had blackened a feech in a while, figure I would go big.. big on the slaw

Blackened Speckled Trout topped with a Balsamic Black sauce sided with a Sake Sake Slaw. Dang.. I miss the smell of blackened feech in the am..lol


----------

